# Previsioni Meteo Inverno 2014/2015. Freddo apocalittico. Neve a Roma



## admin (26 Agosto 2014)

Secondo quanto riportato da molti centri metereologici internazionali, e confermato da Ilmeteo.it, si prospetta un Inverno 2014/2015 apocalittico. Farà freddissimo. Il gelo che investirà la nostra penisola viene descritto come "imperiale".

In particolare nei mesi di Dicembre e Gennaio in Italia arriveranno correnti siberiane che faranno precipitare le temperature quasi a livelli mai toccati. Al Nord la temperatura scenderà fino a -18°. Il grande freddo si avvertirà in particolar modo nell'Italia centrosettentrionale. Sono previste anche nevicate a Roma ed a Napoli, sempre nei mesi di Dicembre/Gennaio 2015.

Dunque, dopo l'Estate 2014 tutt'altro che calda si preannuncia un Inverno molto molto freddo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Agosto 2014)

Conosco un pochino la materia della meteorologia, prevedere il tempo di un'intera stagione a 3 mesi di distanza è impossibile

Però spero che dopo un inverno e un'estate completamente inesistenti quest'anno avremo un inverno come si deve


----------



## The Ripper (26 Agosto 2014)

ce lo meritiamo
vivo in montagna per cui sono pronto a tutto


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Conosco un pochino la materia della meteorologia, prevedere il tempo di un'intera stagione a 3 mesi di distanza è impossibile
> 
> Però spero che dopo un inverno e un'estate completamente inesistenti quest'anno avremo un inverno come si deve



Lo sospettavo anch'io pur non capendo un tubo di meteorologia.


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2014)

Divano, fidanzata e copertina


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Al Nord la temperatura scenderà fino a -18°. Il grande freddo si avvertirà in particolar modo nell'Italia centrosettentrionale.



spettacolo


----------



## Butcher (26 Agosto 2014)

Praticamente io non andrò a studiare a Trento ma a Capo Nord!


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2014)

Che schifo! Viva il caldo, l'estate e il mare!


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Lo sospettavo anch'io pur non capendo un tubo di meteorologia.


Soprattutto in inverno spesso e volentieri è difficile capire le configurazioni a pochi giorni di distanza, figuriamoci ora


----------



## tequilad (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che schifo! Viva il caldo, l'estate e il mare!



!!!!


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Agosto 2014)

Se è per un estate migliore di questa, accetterei il peggiore degli inverni.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Conosco un pochino la materia della meteorologia, prevedere il tempo di un'intera stagione a 3 mesi di distanza è impossibile
> 
> Però spero che dopo un inverno e un'estate completamente inesistenti quest'anno avremo un inverno come si deve


Tra l'altro doveva essere un' estate calda e torrida!


----------



## Hell Krusty (27 Agosto 2014)

ilmeteo.it è un sito schifoso che usa breaking news clamorosi come questo per attirare gente sul sito e ovviamente guadagnare dalla pubblicità... Oltre all'ovvio fatto che è impossibile prevedere adesso il meteo di un'intera stagione successiva... E' già complicato avere previsioni affidabili ad una settimana...


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2014)




----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Agosto 2014)

Beh anche se fosse non mi darebbe fastidio. Amo il freddo, molto più del caldo.
Più che altro in termini di pellet mi preoccupo


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Conosco un pochino la materia della meteorologia, *prevedere il tempo di un'intera stagione a 3 mesi di distanza è impossibile*
> /QUOTE]
> 
> !!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> ilmeteo.it è un sito schifoso che usa breaking news clamorosi come questo per attirare gente sul sito e ovviamente guadagnare dalla pubblicità... Oltre all'ovvio fatto che è impossibile prevedere adesso il meteo di un'intera stagione successiva... E' già complicato avere previsioni affidabili ad una settimana...



Quotone, e prima o poi qualche denuncia pesante per disinformazione la prenderà.



AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Conosco un pochino la materia della meteorologia, prevedere il tempo di un'intera stagione a 3 mesi di distanza è impossibile



Hai perfettamente ragione!
Anch'io mastico un pochino la scienza della meteorologia, e tanto per far capire un po' quanto la notizia sia una bufala, lo stesso modello matematico che prevedeva l'era glaciale, dopo qualche giorno ha mostrato uno scenario tiepido e sopramedia nello stesso periodo!
Ma non è colpa del modello matematico che fa le sue elaborazioni scientifiche (ovviamente non vanno prese in considerazione a quella distanza), è colpa di questi siti disinformatori che spacciano per sicure e ufficiali delle elaborazioni a mesi di distanza che cambiano anche in modo radicale in un batter di ciglia!!!!


----------



## Marilson (27 Agosto 2014)

bufala colossale


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

Dite che ilmeteo.it è un sito di bufale? Boh, a me sembra che siano tra i pochissimi che ci prendono spesso e volentieri. Poi, ovvio, queste previsioni a lunghissimo termine sono discutibili.


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dite che ilmeteo.it è un sito di bufale? Boh, a me sembra che siano tra i pochissimi che ci prendono spesso e volentieri. Poi, ovvio, queste previsioni a lunghissimo termine sono discutibili.



specialmente per l'inverno non ci prende mai.

Ogni tanto leggevo notizie come "Apocalisse nevosa a Roma" e poi invece a roma erano 8-9 gradi...

secondo me è valido il forum di quel sito, ci sono molte persone esperte in ogni zona dell'italia che sono attrezzati e studiano le carte meterologiche giorno dopo giorno.
Durante l'inverno mi metto a leggere i loro studi e capisco all'incirca che tempo sarà durante quei giorni.
Ma se chiedete nemmeno loro sanno che succede trà 3 mesi!!


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

Io uso l'app e la trovo affidabile. Mai letto "Apocalisse nevosa a Roma" !


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2014)

Ogni anno si dice la stessa cosa (ovviamente non solo per l'Italia, io sto in Belgio) e addiritura l'anno scorso non ho nemmeno visto la neve (eppure in queste zone e quasi clamoroso)... quando tutti stavamo aspettando l'inverno piu freddo di tutti i tempi.


----------



## Butcher (27 Agosto 2014)

Anche io mi trovo molto bene con ilmeteo.it


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io uso l'app e la trovo affidabile. Mai letto "Apocalisse nevosa a Roma" !



guarda, ho letto ora sul forum, il super freddo dei -18 che hanno previsto, le nuove carte di oggi, quelle che leggono loro, hanno messo una +3(gradi).

da -18 a +3 c'è qualche differenza.

comunque le carte meterologiche possono avere un attendibilità fino a 4-5 giorni, dopo è "fantameteo".

figuriamoci con 3 mesi d'anticipo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

Io non mi fido più dei meteo...a dicembre dicevano che questa sarebbe stata un estate caldissima e invece...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dite che ilmeteo.it è un sito di bufale? Boh, a me sembra che siano tra i pochissimi che ci prendono spesso e volentieri. Poi, ovvio, queste previsioni a lunghissimo termine sono discutibili.



Non seguo le previsioni a breve termine (3-5 giorni) del sito, o l'app, quelle può darsi che siano precise, ma ti posso assicurare che si divertono a sparare titoloni solo per una politica marketing e pubblicitaria, senza alcun fondamento scientifico.
Anche quest'estate, sul canale facebook, o sul forum, gli amministratori si sono divertiti ad annunciare anticicloni tropicali a 20 giorni di distanza, non azzecandone manco una. 
Ora è il momento dell'inverno.
Poi hanno personaggi decisamente folklorisitici (quasi attori) pagati per fare pubblicità qua e là, nella direzione del caldo o del freddo, facendo previsioni catastrofiche o sensazionalistiche per attirare visitatori nei loro lidi.
Tutto l'universo meteo italiano, e non solo, si sta coalizzando per porre un freno a questo scempio della scienza.
Terribile poi quando in passato hanno speculato su terremoti o alluvioni che hanno causato morti.

Oltretutto vaneggiano di avere un "modello matematico segreto", in realtà non hanno nulla.

Poi non è che gli altri siti meteo siano meglio... io per esempio seguo solo l'Aereonautica, che fa previsioni davvero precise solo a pochi giorni.
Anche di Giuliacci mi fido abbastanza, fa previsioni equilibrate e abbastanza precise.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dite che ilmeteo.it è un sito di bufale? Boh, a me sembra che siano tra i pochissimi che ci prendono spesso e volentieri. Poi, ovvio, queste previsioni a lunghissimo termine sono discutibili.



frequento quel forum da tanti anni. Purtroppo hanno cambiato politica e da 2-3 stanno sparando cavolate su cavolate. Semplicemente non esistono ancora i mezzi per fare una previsione affidabile a più di 4 giorni. Figuriamoci per una stagione intera.
Ho imparato un pò a leggere i modelli previsionali e per come sono impostati adesso, gli ho visti ribaltare tutto perfino 12 ore prima di un evento, per il semplice fatto che sono basati su dati misurati in tempo reale soggetti cmq sia ad errore.

Confermo pure io che hanno cannato clamoramente più e più volte le previsioni a lungo termine estive... dove in primavera addirittura spararono il titolore, estate più calda del 2003


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> frequento quel forum da tanti anni. Purtroppo hanno cambiato politica e da 2-3 stanno sparando cavolate su cavolate. Semplicemente non esistono ancora i mezzi per fare una previsione affidabile a più di 4 giorni. Figuriamoci per una stagione intera.
> Ho imparato un pò a leggere i modelli previsionali e per come sono impostati adesso, gli ho visti ribaltare tutto perfino 12 ore prima di un evento, per il semplice fatto che sono basati su dati misurati in tempo reale soggetti cmq sia ad errore.
> 
> Confermo pure io che hanno cannato clamoramente più e più volte le previsioni a lungo termine estive... dove in primavera addirittura spararono il titolore, estate più calda del 2003



l'utente cold l'hai mai letto?? XD


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io uso l'app e la trovo affidabile. Mai letto "Apocalisse nevosa a Roma" !



Anche io  Che poi mi mandavano le email con la meteorina con camicetta sbottonata quando mi sono registrato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> l'utente cold l'hai mai letto?? XD




E' un palese troll che usano per movimentare il forum, ce ne sono anche altri in direzione opposta.. sono tutti fake account.

Seguivo il forum qualche anno fa, ora è in mano appunto a questi personaggi, e se uno vuole appassionarsi un po' all'aspetto scientifico deve guardare altrove.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dite che ilmeteo.it è un sito di bufale? Boh, a me sembra che siano tra i pochissimi che ci prendono spesso e volentieri. Poi, ovvio, queste previsioni a lunghissimo termine sono discutibili.



diciamo che il fatto che molti digitando "meteo" su google trovando come primo sito proprio ilmeteo.it ha fatto logicamente aumentare vertiginosamente le visite e l'admin si è palesemente montato la testa, tanto che ora per aumentare l'audience fa titoloni a volte speculando sulla paura della gente di eventi importanti (leggete sul forum poi, una volta scrissero di evacuare la riviera dei fiori per bombe d'acqua, quando poi non fece praticamente niente, e bannarono un utente perché si lamentava di tale esagerazione)
e tra l'altro le previsioni triorarie di quel sito sono sempre sbagliate anche per previsioni a brevissimo tempo, d'inverno poi non ne azzeccano una che sia una sul serio

se volete sapere bene il tempo della vostra zona andate sui siti dei vari centri meteo locali della protezione civile


----------



## Albijol (27 Agosto 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Conosco un pochino la materia della meteorologia, prevedere il tempo di un'intera stagione a 3 mesi di distanza è impossibile



Ma direi anche prevedere il tempo a 3 giorni è impossibile


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Agosto 2014)

comunque se come come sito lasciano a desiderare, il forum è pieno di ottimi utenti preparati e seri che molto spesso fanno ottimi ragionamenti piacevoli da seguire, senza pretendere di indovinare per forza ma solo per dare opinioni, se volete imparare un po' la materia ve lo consiglio


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Agosto 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione!
> Anch'io mastico un pochino la scienza della meteorologia, e tanto per far capire un po' quanto la notizia sia una bufala, lo stesso modello matematico che prevedeva l'era glaciale, dopo qualche giorno ha mostrato uno scenario tiepido e sopramedia nello stesso periodo!
> Ma non è colpa del modello matematico che fa le sue elaborazioni scientifiche (ovviamente non vanno prese in considerazione a quella distanza), è colpa di questi siti disinformatori che spacciano per sicure e ufficiali delle elaborazioni a mesi di distanza che cambiano anche in modo radicale in un batter di ciglia!!!!



già è vero, per dire, guardate queste carte mensili per febbraio 2015

come figuravano a ferragosto e come il 24 agosto


Anticipazione (Spoiler)












una lieve differenza insomma


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> già è vero, per dire, guardate queste carte mensili per febbraio 2015
> 
> come figuravano a ferragosto e come il 24 agosto
> 
> ...



Proprio quello che intendevo! 
Il problema non sono però le mappe, tutti gl iesperti sanno che a quella distanza cambiano dopo poche ore.
Il problema è quel sito che riporta la prima mappa con le diciture testuali "UFFICIALE" e "CONFERMATA".
Sono parole che pesano!
Metti una notizia del genere su Facebook e la gente poca esperta poi ci crede.. e infatti la notizia in poche ore si è diffusa dappertutto a macchia d'olio, riportata da altra stampa... meteo-terrorismo puro!


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> l'utente cold l'hai mai letto?? XD



Si lo conosco benissimo. Sta sul forum toscano (l'unico che leggo, in quanto per la maggioranza sono utenti seri... sul nazionale c'è troppe cavolate tipo questa dell'era glaciale)


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Si lo conosco benissimo. Sta sul forum toscano (l'unico che leggo, in quanto per la maggioranza sono utenti seri... sul nazionale c'è troppe cavolate tipo questa dell'era glaciale)



anch'io leggo solo quello... perché sono toscano!

comunque c'è tanta gente davvero esperta, cold ad eccezione!


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dite che ilmeteo.it è un sito di bufale? Boh, a me sembra che siano tra i pochissimi che ci prendono spesso e volentieri. Poi, ovvio, queste previsioni a lunghissimo termine sono discutibili.


Concordo, anche se ultimamente azzecca poco almeno le mie zone. Però negli scorsi mesi/anni ha quasi sempre azzeccato.


----------

